# Would this be ok for a regulated mod max 20 w ( provari or semovar 15w)



## andro (10/4/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/900mah-icr-18350-battery/


----------



## Philip Dunkley (10/4/15)

Yes it will, but will drain very fast at those watt's. Also, remember the ohm's as well, don't push it too much, think it has a 7A limit


----------



## andro (11/4/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Yes it will, but will drain very fast at those watt's. Also, remember the ohm's as well, don't push it too much, think it has a 7A limit


Normally use a 1.2 ohm coil . Cool thanks


----------

